# I Just Luv It!!! *RANT



## That One Guy (May 23, 2008)

When a person posts a photo for critique and someone replies "those are just snapshots" and their critique ends there. How helpful is that? Since when is it a requirement that only "art gallery quality" photos be posted?

Last time I checked, TPF was a place to learn and to help others. Comments, like the aforementioned, are completely useless to furthering the education of people who want to learn photography. Those comments could also make newbie photographers NOT post anything at all out of fear that their work is not up to par. In no way am I saying that a person should only reply with attaboy comments, but a person should be constructive with their comments and critiques.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 23, 2008)

eh, I'm guilty of it.  Only becasue I would want the same honesty returned to me.

I feel if you post anywhere besides "just for fun" your asking for honest critiquing.  And to me, there's nothing more "to the point" than telling someone if their snapshot is.. well.. a snapshot.


----------



## Overread (May 23, 2008)

think Kelly that That One Guy is not refering to the crit of the work so much as the total lack of advice for how to improve the shot or even more detail as to why (in the opinion of the person) that it is a snapshot and not a "photo".
Personally I am of the opinion that anyone can comment and crit, but that if you are going to do so then backup your statments with reasons and if something is wrong suggest how to make it better (or be brave and if you don't know admit that you don't)


----------



## That One Guy (May 23, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> eh, I'm guilty of it.  Only becasue I would want the same honesty returned to me.
> 
> I feel if you post anywhere besides "just for fun" your asking for honest critiquing.  And to me, there's nothing more "to the point" than telling someone if their snapshot is.. well.. a snapshot.



I can see your point, but if your critique begins and ends with "just a snapshot" .....how did that help? It didn't educate the OP in the least on how they could make the photo better the next time and it doesn't tell them about what they did right.


----------



## That One Guy (May 23, 2008)

Overread said:


> think Kelly that That One Guy is not refering to the crit of the work so much as the total lack of advice for how to improve the shot or even more detail as to why (in the opinion of the person) that it is a snapshot and not a "photo".
> Personally I am of the opinion that anyone can comment and crit, but that if you are going to do so then backup your statments with reasons and if something is wrong suggest how to make it better (or be brave and if you don't know admit that you don't)




Thank you Overread. My point exactly


----------



## craig (May 23, 2008)

That a boy ThatOneGuy (sorry I do not know your real name)! Too often photographers take an elitist approach which is so wrong in many ways. Photography is a never ending journey for everyone. Posting of photos and getting feed back can and should be a powerful learning tool. People who post words like snapshots are just being ignorant. If you have something to say about a photo you should be able to explain your self and ways too improve the photo. Other then that keep your mouth shut. 

I would like to hear everyone's definition of a snapshot. That may be asking for trouble, but I can tell you that we would end hearing a bunch of technical ramblings making little or no sense. Please, please, please people; let us work together and share knowledge. Brutally honest is fine as long as knowledge is shared. 

)'(


----------



## That One Guy (May 23, 2008)

craig said:


> That a boy ThatOneGuy (sorry I do not know your real name)! Too often photographers take an elitist approach which is so wrong in many ways. Photography is a never ending journey for everyone. Posting of photos and getting feed back can and should be a powerful learning tool. People who post words like snapshots are just being ignorant. If you have something to say about a photo you should be able to explain your self and ways too improve the photo. Other then that keep your mouth shut.
> 
> I would like to hear everyone's definition of a snapshot. That may be asking for trouble, but I can tell you that we would end hearing a bunch of technical ramblings making little or no sense. Please, please, please people; let us work together and share knowledge. Brutally honest is fine as long as knowledge is shared.
> 
> )'(



Thank you Craig . 

You are one of the most knowledgeable photographers on this forum and I have seen you take the time to help others out with how to improve a shot. You've even helped me before


----------



## Overread (May 23, 2008)

Often I don't see snapshot or photo - (that might be inexperience speaking). Mostly I go by the comments of the photographer - if they say they were walking along and the bird flies up and they grab a shot that is a "snapshot" no planning no time to prepare. A photo is more planned - they have time to set the settings and stalk their subject. The two are different types.
Past that I don't like to use the term "snapshot" as it seems to me to be insulting to the photographer - a beginner can take ages and still get a "snapshot" effect - to say its a snapshot makes it sound like they put no effort into taking the shot. Rather I think some shots are works of art/skill/luck and others are more "standard".


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 23, 2008)

I wont get into a big discussion about this, but if something is not posted in 'just for fun', has your kid with a big wad of drool, snot from their nose, harsh sunlight sitting by a pool with grandma holding him, then thats a snapshot.

how do you critique snapshots like that???  I say usually "cool for the family album as a snapshot" or something like that because beyond that, I don't know how you could really interpret that as anything more????  If its in 'just for fun' then at least, that makes sense.  But in general gallery... well, I don't know.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 23, 2008)

I am also feeling a *little* defensive as I feel this post was started right after I posted a comment that said something similar so I'm feeling on the attack.

If you browse through my replied posts, you will see that not only do I VERY often offer constructive advice, critisism and helpful answers, but I also take the time to PS others pictures for them and respond to many many newbs posts.


----------



## That One Guy (May 23, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I wont get into a big discussion about this, but if something is not posted in 'just for fun', has your kid with a big wad of drool, snot from their nose, harsh sunlight sitting by a pool with grandma holding him, then thats a snapshot.
> 
> how do you critique snapshots like that???  I say usually "cool for the family album as a snapshot" or something like that because beyond that, I don't know how you could really interpret that as anything more????  If its in 'just for fun' then at least, that makes sense.  But in general gallery... well, I don't know.



kelly, all I am saying is that we ALL need to be more constructive in our crits. Constructive critiques followed up by advice on improvements is a great teaching tool.


----------



## That One Guy (May 23, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I am also feeling a *little* defensive as I feel this post was started right after I posted a comment that said something similar so I'm feeling on the attack.
> 
> If you browse through my replied posts, you will see that not only do I VERY often offer constructive advice, critisism and helpful answers, but I also take the time to PS others pictures for them and respond to many many newbs posts.




kelly I can assure you that in no way am I attacking you. I am not made that way. I will not attack or single out any member publicly. Yes I do know that you do offer advice and help.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 23, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> kelly I can assure that in no way am I attacking you. I am not made that way. I will not attack or single out any member publicly. Yes I do know that you do offer advice and help.



:thumbup:


----------



## That One Guy (May 23, 2008)

Overread said:


> Often I don't see snapshot or photo - (that might be inexperience speaking). Mostly I go by the comments of the photographer - if they say they were walking along and the bird flies up and they grab a shot that is a "snapshot" no planning no time to prepare. A photo is more planned - they have time to set the settings and stalk their subject. The two are different types.
> Past that I don't like to use the term "snapshot" as it seems to me to be insulting to the photographer - a beginner can take ages and still get a "snapshot" effect - to say its a snapshot makes it sound like they put no effort into taking the shot. Rather I think some shots are works of art/skill/luck and others are more "standard".



I agree Overread. If the reply is "just a snapshot" then it is very negative. Negativity is NOT a teaching tool at all. Even though someone may post a photo that will never see the cover of Time magazine, it still deserves the same amount of constructive criticism and attention as those photos which will grace a museum one day.


----------



## Joves (May 23, 2008)

Well I know there are a few people like that, who just pan the photo and, offer no advice. But I usually igmore their posts myself.


----------



## caspertodd (May 23, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I am also feeling a *little* defensive as I feel this post was started right after I posted a comment that said something similar so I'm feeling on the attack.
> 
> If you browse through my replied posts, you will see that not only do I VERY often offer constructive advice, critisism and helpful answers, but I also take the time to PS others pictures for them and respond to many many newbs posts.


 
Kelly, I've read a lot of your advice on a lot of threads, and it has always been helpful (not just to the OP, but to me as well as I'm learning), so keep it up!   

I do understand though what everyone is saying about a pic being just a snapshot and that it is not helpful when that is all they say.  I've been told that a couple of times and didn't understand how to make it not so "snappy".


----------



## That One Guy (May 23, 2008)

caspertodd said:


> Kelly, I've read a lot of your advice on a lot of threads, and it has always been helpful (not just to the OP, but to me as well as I'm learning), so keep it up!
> 
> I do understand though what everyone is saying about a pic being just a snapshot and that it is not helpful when that is all they say.  I've been told that a couple of times and didn't understand how to make it not so "snappy".



Yep, that's exactly what I am talking about. You learned from Kelly's advice to someone else and that is why I am "preaching" for better critiques. You are a good example where not only does the OP learn from the advice, but those viewing the photos and comments learn as well. Thank you caspertodd


----------



## Rhys (May 23, 2008)

I can see a lot of people putting photos up, expecting criticism but receiving criticism in areas they were not desiring. This is partly a fault on the part of the OP who didn't specify what kind of criticism they needed and partly on the part of the respondent for not understanding what criticisms are requested.


----------



## skieur (May 28, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> I can see your point, but if your critique begins and ends with "just a snapshot" .....how did that help? It didn't educate the OP in the least on how they could make the photo better the next time and it doesn't tell them about what they did right.


 
To anyone with experience in photography, a snapshot means the result of someone pressing the shutter with no regard for background, composition, centre of interest, or any degree whatsoever of technical quality.

Put another way, it is not worth the effort and time to go through all the thngs that are wrong with the shot.  "Snapshot" sums it up.

skieur


----------



## caspertodd (May 28, 2008)

skieur said:


> ... it is not worth the effort and time to go through all the thngs that are wrong with the shot.


 
Not worth the effort and time huh?  Thankfully not everyone on this forum has _this_ attitude!  You have got to start somewhere, so a little time and effort would be nice please.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (May 28, 2008)

Hold on boys(and girl) there is nothing wrong with a snapshot. It is a photograph of oppertunity. Most photojournalism is "snapshot" because thats how you get what is happening at the time. There are good ones and bad ones. As Kelly said some are full of drool and snot, but folks, thats reality. It might be just the cute picture to remember a special time. 
To capture the here and now we have to be ready, keep our eyes open and our cameras set for the prevailing conditions.
If I am to give critisim, I want to know more than here is a picture- do you like it. I want to know what you were trying to depict. I want to know if it was on a trip of a life time, or a good shot in the back yard. Were you trying to produce a classic picture or an art neuvo peice that is socally jaring. A lot of the lack of critique is because the viewer does not know what the poster wants help with. I think that a statment that a shot is boring is not helpful. Some of us like classical poses and landscapes. Sorry to ramble, but I am an old man and you have to cut me some slack sometimes.  
Jst my Humble opinion, again-
Kelly I love your children- and look foreward to seeing new photos of them each time I log on-
Judge Sharpe


----------



## usayit (May 28, 2008)

Judge Sharpe said:


> Hold on boys(and girl) there is nothing wrong with a snapshot.




+1 ....

What's wrong with snapshots??? and they can be critiqued.  A large portion of photojournalists' work are just that.. snapshots... All you have to do is browse the archive of Magnum photographers and see a whollatta nice very important... snapshots.

I guess Robert Capa's coverage of D-day is a series of snapshots not worth our time...... 




To tell you the truth.. none of us here are at that level of photography that we could pass such a judgement on another's work.  I don't like elitists who think their preconceived notion on photography (or art) is the correct one.  Snapshots is just another form of photography...


----------



## Jedo_03 (May 29, 2008)

Entries from 2 online dictionaries
*snapshot Definition *

snap·shot (snap*&#8242;*shät&#8242 

noun
a hurried shot fired with little or no aim
an informal photograph, usually intended for private use, taken with a small camera
Date: 1890
1 *:* a casual photograph made typically by an amateur with a small handheld camera 2 *:* an impression or view of something brief or transitory <a _snapshot_ of life back then

Oh - and one other thing...
I think that people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...
Jedo


----------



## skieur (May 29, 2008)

Jedo_03 said:


> Entries from 2 online dictionaries
> *snapshot Definition *
> 
> snap·shot (snap*&#8242;*shät&#8242
> ...


 
You confirmed basically what I said. "a hurried shot fired with little or no aim." rather sums it up well too.  Little or no aim and therefore no attention to composition, framing and the other technical aspects.

Thank you.

skieur


----------



## Village Idiot (May 29, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> When a person posts a photo for critique and someone replies "those are just snapshots" and their critique ends there. How helpful is that? Since when is it a requirement that only "art gallery quality" photos be posted?
> 
> Last time I checked, TPF was a place to learn and to help others. Comments, like the aforementioned, are completely useless to furthering the education of people who want to learn photography. Those comments could also make newbie photographers NOT post anything at all out of fear that their work is not up to par. In no way am I saying that a person should only reply with attaboy comments, but a person should be constructive with their comments and critiques.


 
File under disgruntled comentee...


----------



## flygning (May 29, 2008)

I've been accused of "snapshots" both here and other forums.  No, it does not help, since the accuser (since it always is in a negative light) never tells how I might improve it.  Many of my "snapshots" were very carefully composed, with nice framing, attention to backgrounds, etc etc.  For people who say that snapshots have none of these, and turn around and label perfectly well thought out photos as snapshots, perhaps they do not have as much photography expertise as they say they do.  If they cannot say just one thing to be improved on a shot they feel is that far gone, their opinion serves no purpose other than to offend people.


----------



## skieur (May 29, 2008)

flygning said:


> I've been accused of "snapshots" both here and other forums. No, it does not help, since the accuser (since it always is in a negative light) never tells how I might improve it. Many of my "snapshots" were very carefully composed, with nice framing, attention to backgrounds, etc etc. For people who say that snapshots have none of these, and turn around and label perfectly well thought out photos as snapshots, perhaps they do not have as much photography expertise as they say they do. If they cannot say just one thing to be improved on a shot they feel is that far gone, their opinion serves no purpose other than to offend people.


 
I don't think I have ever used the term in critique, but when others do, I recognize that it is sometimes accurate.

skieur


----------



## That One Guy (May 30, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> File under disgruntled comentee...



file under assuming replier...




the comment wasn't made about one of my photos. it has been made several times about photos taken by people new to photography.


----------



## Socrates (May 30, 2008)

Jedo_03 said:


> Oh - and one other thing...
> I think that people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...
> Jedo



I think they shouldn't take baths.


----------



## Socrates (May 30, 2008)

Jedo_03 said:


> [*]a hurried shot fired with little or no aim



Raising the flag at Iwo Jima.


----------



## kundalini (May 30, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> ...but if your critique begins and ends with "just a snapshot" .....how did that help? It didn't educate the OP in the least on how they could make the photo better the next time and it doesn't tell them about what they did right.


I will read the remainder of the discussion later, but I wanted to interject at this point.

I disagree, somewhat, that there is no beneficial comment for the poster to regard. It tells me that the responder considered the image as nothing more than average in content (composition, exposure, subject matter, etc.), something you would show to you Mom and get an attaboy. For it to be considered otherwise, the poster must take a cold, hard, honest look at the picture again. Make them think why they posted in the first place and more importantly, what they need to do to make it a photo rather than a snapshot.

I think over the last couple of months this forum is being run amuck with PC. People posting (IMO) need to grow a thicker layer of skin and in a few cases, grow a set. All this recent BS of needing a proper critique forum, mentoring, why don't I get comments is just horse$hit. I am certainly in agreement that a proper critique forum is in order, but until that time, we have what we have.

Face it. Some people will like your work. Some will not. Some will offer positive comments. Some will not. Some will be willing to carry on a dialougue on how to improve. Some will not. All this whinning is driving me crazy. Post a picture and face the firing squad. If you disagree with the responses, then be gracious that that person took the time to comment. (Albeit, some of those that comment can be thouroughly and summarily dismissed).

If it's a snapshot, then it's a snapshot. Print it and put it in your photo album of memories. Lots of times that is exactly what it is. A moment of time in your life. Be happy that you had a camera to capture that moment.

*ends pointless point of view*


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 30, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I will read the remainder of the discussion later, but I wanted to interject at this point.
> 
> I disagree, somewhat, that there is no beneficial comment for the poster to regard.  It tells me that the responder considered the image as nothing more than average in content (composition, exposure, subject matter, etc.), something you would show to you Mom and get an attaboy.  For it to be considered otherwise, the poster must take a cold, hard, honest look at the picture again.  Make them think why they posted in the first place and more importantly, what they need to do to make it a photo rather than a snapshot.
> 
> ...



:heart:


----------



## That One Guy (May 30, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I will read the remainder of the discussion later, but I wanted to interject at this point.
> 
> I disagree, somewhat, that there is no beneficial comment for the poster to regard. It tells me that the responder considered the image as nothing more than average in content (composition, exposure, subject matter, etc.), something you would show to you Mom and get an attaboy. For it to be considered otherwise, the poster must take a cold, hard, honest look at the picture again. Make them think why they posted in the first place and more importantly, what they need to do to make it a photo rather than a snapshot.
> 
> ...



i agree and disagree. 

i am certainly not trying to be PC here. all i am saying is if you have the "set" to say it's just a snapshot, then have the "why" to back it up. 

some of the people who make those comments don't know their aperture from a hole in the ground.


----------



## usayit (May 30, 2008)

average content can be applied to an intended photograph as well as a quick snapshot.

This entire thread has me thinking of those debates regarding Modern art.  There was a time that Modern art was not taken seriously because it often did not model real physical subjects.


----------



## That One Guy (May 30, 2008)

usayit said:


> average content can be applied to an intended photograph as well as a quick snapshot.
> 
> This entire thread has me thinking of those debates regarding Modern art.  There was a time that Modern art was not taken seriously because it often did not model real physical subjects.



well put! 

i have always said that photography is an individual's artistic representation of a particular subject.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 30, 2008)

usayit said:


> average content can be applied to an intended photograph as well as a quick snapshot.
> 
> This entire thread has me thinking of those debates regarding Modern art.  There was a time that Modern art was not taken seriously because it often did not model real physical subjects.



Even Picasso felt Vassilly Kandinsky's work wasn't art because it didn't have any physical basis to its expressionism.


----------



## eravedesigns (Jun 1, 2008)

You should pray that members on this forum are blunt and honest with you about your photography. You have to accept critique so if someone says you suck maybe you should work on things....(not saying you do). Harsh may suck but is the truth so take it how you do it can be very useful.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 1, 2008)

eravedesigns said:


> You should pray that members on this forum are blunt and honest with you about your photography. You have to accept critique so if someone says you suck maybe you should work on things....(not saying you do). Harsh may suck but is the truth so take it how you do it can be very useful.



So you don't think some of the people on this board get a tiny bit of a kick out of going Simon Cowell on someone who posts their photos?

If the harsh people on here are like that in real life, I feel bad for them.  You will win more flies with honey than vinegar, and they'd probably be more successful in life, both financially and emotionally, if they could learn to sugar coat things a tad.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> You will win more flies with honey than vinegar


Then give me some vinegar, I hate flies!  

Seriously though, I don't post many photos and I don't comment on many either - if I did post photos on here for C&C, I would hope that people tell me what they really think.

I don't think people should just say "it sucks, I hate it" and then leave, but saying "good shot" or something like that when you really do think it sucks isn't good either.


----------



## That One Guy (Jun 1, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Then give me some vinegar, I hate flies!
> 
> Seriously though, I don't post many photos and I don't comment on many either - if I did post photos on here for C&C, I would hope that people tell me what they really think.
> 
> I don't think people should just say "it sucks, I hate it" and then leave, but saying "good shot" or something like that when you really do think it sucks isn't good either.




right. that's what i am saying. the people who reply should explain why it sucks or why it's good.


----------



## dslrchat (Jun 1, 2008)

A post that just says
"I hate it"
without explaination, I am sorry, is not too helpful.

try and remember when you were a noob, and try and explain why they are not up to standard.

JMHO


----------



## That One Guy (Jun 1, 2008)

where did people get the idea that i am suggesting that only attaboy comments be made or that no harsh comments should be made?

what i have said throughout this entire thread is a comment without explanation helps no one.

so now i will fire back at those who are pro "it's just a snapshot".  here's your question: are candid shots and PJ just snapshot photography?


----------



## That One Guy (Jun 1, 2008)

dslrchat said:


> A post that just says
> "I hate it"
> without explaination, I am sorry, is not too helpful.
> 
> ...




exactly my point!! none of us were born knowing photography. someone taught us along the way. share the knowledge is what i am saying.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 1, 2008)

I think it is helpful when people say it looks like a snapshot.  To me that means it doesnt look well thoughtout or exicuted.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 1, 2008)

Emerana, you took only a few words to convey what took me a paragraph.  Thanks.


----------



## Overread (Jun 1, 2008)

Ahh but sometimes a "snapshot" to one is a well planned shot to another (that other being the photographer in question)
Its not bad to be honest or critical, but if you comment its really best to say the whys of what lead to a thought, especially if you are being critical to anothers work


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 1, 2008)

Overread said:


> Ahh but sometimes a "snapshot" to one is a well planned shot to another (that other being the photographer in question)
> Its not bad to be honest or critical, but if you comment its really best to say the whys of what lead to a thought, especially if you are being critical to anothers work


 
IMO, most of the time that people say something looks like a snapshot, is when it has little to no post-processing done.  It seems to have nothing to do with how long you took to come up with the idea or compose it.


----------



## dslrchat (Jun 1, 2008)

SnapShot = Candid shot that was carefully planned
SnapShot = Candid shot that was impulsive but yielded the results that the Photog was after
SnapShot = Unthought out shot that was unthought of "shooter beware"
SnapShot = noob with camera shooting everything that moves to get a photo
SnapShot = poorly composed portrait (photog maybe a noob just trying to hard, or thoughtless)

could go On and On

SnapShot = A very vague statement
SnapShot = A comment on its own that is unhelpful
SnapShot = A comment with following comments, statements and discussion that can be very helpful and useful.

I guess my point is this;

A SnapShot can be a Good or Bad thing, depending on the situation.
Therefor a comment of "Its a SnapShot" is not that helpful as that could be a good thing or bad thing.

In my opinion, the OP has the right point.
Give more info, whether its pointers to make something better, or just why you think a photo is not at its best.


I have seen some pros post Snapshots here at TPF, and they were awsome.
Not all Snapshots are bad.

Just My Noob (beer infested) Opinion.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 1, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Emerana, you took only a few words to convey what took me a paragraph. Thanks.


 
My daughter ripped off half my laptop keys, I have to keep my words short


----------



## usayit (Jun 1, 2008)

Emerana,

What you need is a foldable, indestructable keyboard.  My son has tried... you can even wash it.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=300135&Sku=G126-1012


----------



## Overread (Jun 2, 2008)

ha - you son is not trying hard enough - like dogs if it exists then the mind and fingers of a child can work out in the end how to dismantle it (or destroy it)
just give it time!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the place of the snapshot in Photography was covered in this thread:
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120755

'Snapshot' should therefore not be taken as a derogatory term. Instead you should translate it as 'photograph'.
So when someone comments on some images 'those are just snapshots' what they are really saying is 'those are just pictures'.
It might not say anything useful about the images but it speaks volumes about the poster.
Pointing out the bleedin' obvious is a common trait of a person who habitually talks out of their bottom.


----------



## Overread (Jun 2, 2008)

Hertz that description is great!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 2, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I think over the last couple of months this forum is being run amuck with PC. People posting (IMO) need to grow a thicker layer of skin and in a few cases, grow a set. All this recent BS of needing a proper critique forum, mentoring, why don't I get comments is just horse$hit. I am certainly in agreement that a proper critique forum is in order, but until that time, we have what we have.
> 
> Face it. Some people will like your work. Some will not. Some will offer positive comments. Some will not. Some will be willing to carry on a dialougue on how to improve. Some will not. All this whinning is driving me crazy. Post a picture and face the firing squad. If you disagree with the responses, then be gracious that that person took the time to comment. (Albeit, some of those that comment can be thouroughly and summarily dismissed).
> 
> If it's a snapshot, then it's a snapshot. Print it and put it in your photo album of memories. Lots of times that is exactly what it is. A moment of time in your life. Be happy that you had a camera to capture that moment.


 
yes yes yes yes!



Senor Hound said:


> Even Picasso felt Vassilly Kandinsky's work wasn't art because it didn't have any physical basis to its expressionism.


 
Why do you have a picture of a 12 year old boy as your av?


----------



## abraxas (Jun 2, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> ...
> Pointing out the bleedin' obvious is a common trait of a person who habitually talks out of their bottom.





Overread said:


> Hertz that description is great!



Obviously.



And I'm sure that was obvious!



When will the fun stop???

--Obviously never...

:lmao:


----------



## Overread (Jun 2, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*mumble, grumble*
wise @##*.........................


wait as sec did I just


----------



## abraxas (Jun 2, 2008)

Overread said:


> *mumble, grumble*
> wise @##*.........................
> 
> 
> wait as sec did I just



Dual-edged sword- Obviously.


----------



## skieur (Jun 3, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> So you don't think some of the people on this board get a tiny bit of a kick out of going Simon Cowell on someone who posts their photos?.


 
I think that some whiners need to realize that in the real world of serious enthusiast photography and even more so in the professional world, Simon Cowell is the ONLY approach.

Get real!!!

skieur


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (Jun 3, 2008)

"the real world of serious enthusiast photography "


I once had a salesman that said he had to go out and couldn't do lunch with the office guys....his reason? 

The "fast paced life of concrete sales." yeah. right.

Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Overread (Jun 3, 2008)

Wait  -  if I ever go pro I have to sing? like a musical?
that might have undesriable side effects (shattered glass to name one)


----------



## Stillsky (Jun 3, 2008)

skieur said:


> I think that some whiners need to realize that in the real world of serious enthusiast photography and even more so in the professional world, Simon Cowell is the ONLY approach.
> 
> Get real!!!
> 
> skieur



It would be much better if Simon Cowell knew what he was talking about half the time.


----------



## skieur (Jun 4, 2008)

GeorgiaOwl said:


> "the real world of serious enthusiast photography "
> 
> 
> I once had a salesman that said he had to go out and couldn't do lunch with the office guys....his reason?
> ...


 
Try joining a serious camera club or competing in your national association of photographic art and you will find that molly coddling those who think they are born photographers does NOT happen.  Critique is clear, accurate, brutal and to the point.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Jun 4, 2008)

Stillsky said:


> It would be much better if Simon Cowell knew what he was talking about half the time.


 
That is a matter of opinion, but you need to recognize that you will run into art directors, editors, and other judges of photo quality that will have a range of knowledge and if you wish to be successful you will need to adapt.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Jun 4, 2008)

Overread said:


> Wait - if I ever go pro I have to sing? like a musical?
> that might have undesriable side effects (shattered glass to name one)


 
Perhaps your singing is better than your photography. 

skieur


----------



## Overread (Jun 4, 2008)

skieur said:


> Perhaps your singing is better than your photography.
> 
> skieur


 
meany - my photos are not that bad!!!!
*hates and shuns skieur now*



 - ps - next to the quote button is multiquote - click it to make it go orange and then select any other posts you wish to quote and then click the post reply button - all the quotes will be added in one post


----------



## Stillsky (Jun 4, 2008)

skieur said:


> That is a matter of opinion, but you need to recognize that you will run into art directors, editors, and other judges of photo quality that will have a range of knowledge and if you wish to be successful you will need to adapt.
> 
> skieur


 
It's only a matter of opinion to those who don't know any better. None of his blunt critiques have any foundation in real musical knowledge (probably because he has no real musical education) and makes most professional musicians cringe.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 5, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> yes yes yes yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have a picture of a 12 year old boy as your av?



Because that's me, and I'm 24...


----------



## kundalini (Jun 5, 2008)

Stillsky said:


> It's only a matter of opinion to those who don't know any better. None of his blunt critiques have any foundation in real musical knowledge (probably because he has no real musical education) and makes most professional musicians cringe.


Yet his blunt critiques without any foundation in real musical knowledge has netted himself a rather nice bank account.  Comparitively speaking... oh nevermind.  I dare say that his business savvy is on top form, whether or not you agree with his critical analysis or not.


----------



## Stillsky (Jun 5, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Yet his blunt critiques without any foundation in real musical knowledge has netted himself a rather nice bank account.  Comparitively speaking... oh nevermind.  I dare say that his business savvy is on top form, whether or not you agree with his critical analysis or not.



His connections got him that bank account


----------



## abraxas (Jun 5, 2008)

skieur said:


> I think that some whiners need to realize that in the real world of serious enthusiast photography and even more so in the professional world, Simon Cowell is the ONLY approach.
> 
> Get real!!!
> 
> skieur




Then we should all audition for American Idol?

--
from the *TPF FAQ*

It is the mission of The Photo Forum to be an informative, educational, and friendly place to discuss all aspects of photography, as well as a place to share images.
--


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 5, 2008)

skieur said:


> I think that some whiners need to realize that in the real world of serious enthusiast photography and even more so in the professional world, Simon Cowell is the ONLY approach.
> 
> Get real!!!
> 
> skieur


 
I am well aware of how people act, but it doesn't give them a good reason to. There is no reason to have an attitude or to lack simple courtesy towards another human being. The only reason this exists is the typical alpha-male "If you were really a good photographer, you'd know you need to fix this and this..." Its BS, whether its the only approach or not.

I can honestly say I've never learned something better because the guy or girl who taught it to me was an @ss about it. You can try and justify rude, arrogant behavior all you want, but it serves no purpose, other than making the person acting so feel better about him/herself.



abraxas said:


> --
> from the *TPF FAQ*
> 
> It is the mission of The Photo Forum to be an informative, educational, and *friendly* place to discuss all aspects of photography, as well as a place to share images.
> --


 
Thanks, abraxas!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 11, 2008)

usayit said:


> +1 ....
> 
> What's wrong with snapshots??? and they can be critiqued.  A large portion of photojournalists' work are just that.. snapshots... All you have to do is browse the archive of Magnum photographers and see a whollatta nice very important... snapshots.
> 
> ...




You make good points! Even in National Geographic, a lot of thier photos are  fly by the seat of you pants "snapshots". I think "snapshots" defiantly have  the potential  to be more powerful than a "photograph"


----------

